# DIY Bike Stand



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

These things are all over the internet, and now here's mine!

Notes:
- Bought the 3/4" pipe clamp, 3/4"x18" black pipe and 3/4" flange at Home Depot for about $23 total. I had left over 2x4s in the garage from another project so that's why I made the rest of the frame from wood.
- I used a soft wood (birch I think) for the "clamp blocks" so they would have a little "give."
- I routed out the shape of the clamp components in the wood clamping blocks with a Dremel about 1/8" deep. I then used the steel brush attachment to rough up the paint on the clamp components and glued the wood blocks to the clamp components with Amazing Goop glue.
- The recycled tube I used for scratch protection works perfectly. No need for a shop rag.









































































Oh, and here is my PVC rack for my truck. The extra "piece" on the right-most station removes to fit a 26er or 29er. When it's in place, it holds my daughters 20"!


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good! How does the single upright 2x4 hold up to the weight?

I always like seeing homemade stuff. I made a steel rack for 3 bikes several years ago in a friends shop. One of the best/useful things I have made.

-Brett


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Carraig042 said:


> Looks good! How does the single upright 2x4 hold up to the weight?
> 
> I always like seeing homemade stuff. I made a steel rack for 3 bikes several years ago in a friends shop. One of the best/useful things I have made.
> 
> -Brett


It was just a little flexible, hence the gusset support I used from one of the leg scallops, but it's pretty sturdy now. I figure I can always add another 2x4 perpendicular along the back if I need it stiffer. However, tried it with my 26er and 29er (in picture), but I'll admit I just got it built. I mainly built it to hold the bikes while I wash them down after a ride and I haven't done that yet. Stay tuned and I'll update if I need to mod it for any reason...


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Jman0000 said:


> These things are all over the internet, and now here's mine!


Looks good. IMHO, the pipe clamp / wood block jaw design is the crown jewel of the cheap, DIY stand solutions.


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

wbmason55 said:


> Looks good. IMHO, the pipe clamp / wood block jaw design is the crown jewel of the cheap, DIY stand solutions.


LOL! Yeah, the mechanic at my LBS said "Cool" when I showed him the pics on my phone...

Actually he said "that's cool as sh*t..." :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Very neat! I made a similar one, except I have a shop quality stand to put it in that I'm hoping to bolt to the floor some day.

Here is my clamp










It will go into my stand like this


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Very neat! I made a similar one, except I have a shop quality stand to put it in that I'm hoping to bolt to the floor some day.


Nice jaws. Epoxied on?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

3M Panel Bonding Adhesive :thumbsup:


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

Just a quick question for the OP'er, how much did that stand cost, I mean even if you had it laying around you paid for it sometime. I ask that because northern tool sells a bike stand for $49 and is often on sale for $39. It is no Feedback stand but its not bad for a home wrencher. I got mine for $39 and I have had no problems. Nice rack for the money. I know those clamps can be $10-20.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I know you geared that toward the OP, but just to put in my 2 cents about mine, I have less than $10 in mine completely..


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

How much was the pro stand? Was it just given to you? Just wondering. I am just saying there are inexpensive options out there. I have a few homemade items laying around as well and it is awesome making something from scraps, but not all people have the ability to make these things. I like them though.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Jman, nice job! Nothing more satisfying than building something on the cheap that you'll get a ton of benefit in return.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, the stand was given to me by my uncle who worked at a shop that got all new stands. He had no use for it and it didn't have any clamps on it. So I made one


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kvnrbrts said:


> Just a quick question for the OP'er, how much did that stand cost, I mean even if you had it laying around you paid for it sometime. I ask that because northern tool sells a bike stand for $49 and is often on sale for $39. It is no Feedback stand but its not bad for a home wrencher. I got mine for $39 and I have had no problems. Nice rack for the money. I know those clamps can be $10-20.


Clamp, pipe and flange = $23, wood = maybe $5. Thought about the harbor freight one too, but didn't look sturdy enough for me or as easy access all around the bike. Plus, I'm an engineer and love building stuff like this for pleasure


----------



## bquinn (Mar 12, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## whiskeythrottle (Jan 10, 2012)

Great job and thanks for the post. Think ill start on this project this weekend.


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

whiskeythrottle said:


> Great job and thanks for the post. Think ill start on this project this weekend.


Welcome! Post some pics here when you're done! Be sure the wedge cut (for seat post) in your clamp blocks runs across the grain and not with it, or the clamp force will just split them open...


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, finally got to use it last night cleaning up my son's bike. Works really great! I'm happy. Like I said before, it's a little flexible, but it's really not bad at all. When I was running a rag between the cogs on the cassette to degrease/de-grime them, I wished it had just a little more torsional stiffness. However, just putting my knee up against the rear tire stabilized the little bit of shake I was getting. I put a sketch below for a stiffer version with a 4x4 upright instead of a 2x4. The scalloped legs also flex just a little as well, so I stiffened those in the sketch by scalloping only half way up the legs. However, I like the way I have them scalloped in my original build because I'm not tripping on them at all as I move around the bike cleaning it, which was the exact point of the scallops. All in all, I'm really satisfied. If I had to do it all over again, would I build the stiffer version below? Probably not... What I built is pretty light and easy to move around if I want to move it to get better light in an area, all while the bike is still attached! :thumbsup: That would be tougher with the weight basically doubled in the sketched version below...


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Kvnrbrts said:


> How much was the pro stand? Was it just given to you? Just wondering. I am just saying there are inexpensive options out there. I have a few homemade items laying around as well and it is awesome making something from scraps, but not all people have the ability to make these things. I like them though.


I made an adjustable pin spanner from a piece of 1/8" x 1/2" bar stock and a couple of nails.


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

ghoti said:


> I made an adjustable pin spanner from a piece of 1/8" x 1/2" bar stock and a couple of nails.


Put pics of it here. Show it off!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

if you ahve a vice

Stand - Imgur


----------



## jonny boy (Mar 11, 2004)

Georgia Tech right on. Nice bike work.


----------



## OttawaTom (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice bike. What model Kona is that?


----------



## Wolfcri (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

*To Hell with Georgia!*



jonny boy said:


> Georgia Tech right on. Nice bike work.


You know that's right 

I really wish I could take credit for the idea, but there's several of these "out there." This is just my version. By the way, it's still working great!


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

OttawaTom said:


> Nice bike. What model Kona is that?


Thanks 

2012 Hei Hei 29 with following upgrades:
GTK saddle, softest trail saddle I've found so far - bought in bike shop in Brazil 
Mavic TN719 front wheel
XT cassette
XT front and rear dérailleurs 
XT shifters
SRAM X9 crankset 2-ring, 39-26 (very sweet set-up as 2X10)
RockShox Recon Silver TK Air fork


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wolfcri said:


> Nice job


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

LOL, Cool!


----------



## Kenyi (Mar 6, 2013)

This is my DIY stand took more time to shop the parts then to put it together


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

> This is my DIY stand took more time to shop the parts then to put it together


Cool. That's was exactly what I was going to build originally but all the pipe was just too expensive at Home Depot, so I just broke out the table saw and used some leftover 2x4s from another project...


----------



## kgr (Mar 22, 2013)

Another resource for DIYers: Quickie Projects: Make your own bike stand

Might be more affordable to just buy a cheap stand nowadays, but that might at least be a good starting point.


----------



## Kenyi (Mar 6, 2013)

Jman0000 said:


> Cool. That's was exactly what I was going to build originally but all the pipe was just too expensive at Home Depot, so I just broke out the table saw and used some leftover 2x4s from another project...


Thanks it definitely does the job. But that's the challenge to create stuff whit what you got nice work


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice DIY rack,

And Go Jackets! What's the Good Word?


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Thwg*



KevinGT said:


> Nice DIY rack,
> 
> And Go Jackets! What's the Good Word?


TO HELL WITH GEORGIA! :thumbsup:


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

5 bucks


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

hankscorpio said:


> View attachment 797659
> 
> 
> 5 bucks


Win :thumbsup:


----------

